# BMW ///M press release - BMW WilliamsF1 engine details



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

> *BMW engine at work !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://f1.racing-live.com/en/headlines/news/detail/030922150523.shtml

Since I've already heard the commonly quoted 19,000 RPM redline and 900 horsepower, the stats that jump out at me here are the 3,100 gear changes at Monaco (I wonder if that's the whole weekend  ) and the 4,000 RPM idle speed.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty facinating stuff. I do believe that amount of gear changes is just for a race distance at Monaco. Just think, they used to do it with an H pattern gearbox and heel and toeing.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Monaco's about 78 laps, which works out to about 40 gear shifts per lap for 3100 gear shifts. If you have to downshift and upshift once per corner, that's about 20 corners, which seems conservatively low for such a twisty course. Add in the upshifts on the straights, and the multiple downshifts for some corners, 3100 seems to be in the right ballpark.

The most remarkable story I've heard about Monaco's shifting requirements was how John Frankenheimer got the shifting sounds for the Monaco sequence of "Grand Prix". His sound equipment wasn't working when they were shooting at Monaco, so he hired an American F1 driver to drive his F1 car up and down a drag strip in Riverside, simulating all the shifts (and hence throttle and brake inputs as well) for Monaco (I guess F1 was much more accessible in the 60s). This had to be performed in real-time, and had to match what was filmed, and he basically matched it. In driving schools they always talk about top drivers who can drive the racetrack in their heads, and match their real track times with great precision, and, for me, this story is one of the best examples of that remarkable skill.

--Andre


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Monaco's about 78 laps, which works out to about 40 gear shifts per lap for 3100 gear shifts. If you have to downshift and upshift once per corner, that's about 20 corners, which seems conservatively low for such a twisty course. Add in the upshifts on the straights, and the multiple downshifts for some corners, 3100 seems to be in the right ballpark.
> --Andre


Not al corners require and up and or down shift. Lots of series of corners are taken in a single gear.

You can check out the Monaco track map at www.formula1.com It looks like 12 corners to me.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's additional excellent pictures to go along with the earlier writeup. The below is one of the best pictures that I've seen of the BMW engine. The link is pretty much the same details posted earlier and a few additional pictures. Worth a look though.

ScarbsF1 BMW engine pix


----------



## Coldduk (Apr 28, 2006)

Will it fit in my 528?? Hee Hee. What does "SMG" stand for and when do I use my DSC traction thingy, it slows the car right? Thanks!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Coldduk said:


> Will it fit in my 528?? Hee Hee. What does "SMG" stand for and when do I use my DSC traction thingy, it slows the car right? Thanks!


Do you really not know?


----------

